# ¿Como pasar de pilas a corriente?



## juandiego99 (Nov 26, 2016)

Buenos Dias.

Me gustaria saber como puedo pasar un amplificador de pilas bafle de pilas que se conecta al pc, a corriente?

Nota: El bafle funciona a 4.5V ...



El amplificador es asi:


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 26, 2016)

Hola, creo que se refiere migrar de pilas a alimentación de red. Pues busca una fuente que entregue la misma tensión con capacidad de corriente suficiente, digamos 500mA.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2016)

Quizás  hasta puedas conectarlo al USB de la PC !


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 26, 2016)

Tal vez, y *solo tal vez*, un cargador de teléfono, podría servirte.


----------



## juandiego99 (Nov 26, 2016)

Tengo un cargador que funciona a 12V. ese no sirve?



Y si lo quiero modificar para que se adapte a la usb del pc como lo puedo hacer?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2016)

Con 12 V lo vas a prender fuego 

El USB tiene 4 conexiones , los dos cables externos , rojo y negro son de 5 V


----------



## juandiego99 (Nov 26, 2016)

Pero no importa que se pase. Es decir: si el amolificador funciona a 4.5V y le conecto 5V no pasa nada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2016)

No , con solo medio Volt no pasa nada malo


----------



## juandiego99 (Nov 26, 2016)

Y mi ultima pregunta?
Acabo de cortar un cable de USB y ya vi el cable ROJO y NEGRO.
Y el cable BLANCO y VERDE quedarian muertos?

O para que sirve el cable blanco y verde?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2016)

Son para datos-data. Por ahora no los vas a usar . . . 

No te equivoques al conectar , negro es negativo y rojo positivo


----------



## juandiego99 (Nov 26, 2016)

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 26, 2016)

juandiego99 dijo:


> Tengo un cargador que funciona a 12V. ese no sirve?
> 
> 
> 
> Y si lo quiero modificar para que se adapte a la usb del pc como lo puedo hacer?



Hay muchos cargadores *de celulares*, *pero no son de 12V.*


----------



## juandiego99 (Nov 26, 2016)

En que punto debo soldar el cable Negro y el Rojo?

O se conectan asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2016)

Con las pilas puestas medí con el tester en Volts Dc hasta encontrar los 4,5 Vdc


----------

